# northeast georgia crappie club



## Bowhunter Matt (May 17, 2016)

We will be having a tourney on Clarks hill at gills point on June 25th starts at 6:00 am and weigh is at 1pm.  $25 per person and $15 for big fish pot. Weigh in your 10 biggest crappie.    Look us up on facebook and like our page.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (May 22, 2016)

We changed the date to the 25th because the 18th is father's day  weekend.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Jun 16, 2016)

less than 2 weeks till the tourney!


----------

